# Drag 4th Anniversary is Coming



## VOOPOO (19/6/20)

Finally! Anniversary event starts! Limited Gold Drag X, raffle prizes, coupons, 20% off and more surprises await in official website!
Happy 4th Drag anniversary!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## adriaanh (19/6/20)

VOOPOO said:


> Finally! Anniversary event starts! Limited Gold Drag X, raffle prizes, coupons, 20% off and more surprises await in official website!
> Happy 4th Drag anniversary!


Yes please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LeislB (20/6/20)

This looks awesome!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

